# What’s wrong with my delenatii leaf?



## Nontapatw (Nov 9, 2019)

I just got this seedling delenatii for a week now. I grow it in temperature between 21c (70f) at night and up fo 31c (89f) during the day. Humidity is between 30% at night and normally goes up to 60% sometimes 70-80% during the day. I also run a fan close to the orchid but not directly to it And I’m sure that sunburn is not the problem. It was doing great and healthy the past week. today I saw this yellow patch on its leaf. Is it a disease or something I should be worried about. What should I do? So it’s time to expect it to die?  I also have other 2 delenatii seedlings but they dont have these problems.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2019)

looks like trauma.
The nigh humidity is too low, IMHO


----------



## Nontapatw (Nov 9, 2019)

I also think it doesn’t look much like infection. Maybe someone in my house accidentally picked on it?
Does it really cause by low humidity? As far as I understand, low humidity might cause their leaves to lose water rapidly but not this kind of damage


----------



## Nontapatw (Nov 9, 2019)

All of my delenatii seem to be happy in the course of one week. I grow them in identical condition. I can see their leaves get bigger despite this orchid considered a slower grower. And one of them also putting out new leaf. It would be a relief if it’s just a leaf damage not the infection


----------



## Hien (Nov 10, 2019)

The photo is not in focus, however looks like the leaf got damaged by force at the brownish location ,the tan part look as if it was stained by the potting material and drying up (i saw the same color in the potting medium)
by the way, you said these plants are seedlings, but the starting leaf at the center looks like a flower bud sheath? 
Look straight down from above, do you see anything like a bud inside that leaf?


----------



## Nontapatw (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah it does look like a bud sheath as I have read from somewhere that a new leaf with hair on the edge is the sign of flowering. However, I checked from above but there is nothing there, still.
And very bad news today that I checked the other delenatii I have and it turned out that one of my delenatii has this white wound on its leaf. Looks like mealy bugs but it’s not. I sprayed them with organic insecticide already just in case. But What is it? Does it cause by the lower humidity at night?


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 12, 2019)

Nontapatw said:


> I just got this seedling delenatii for a week now. I grow it in temperature between 21c (70f) at night and up fo 31c (89f) during the day. Humidity is between 30% at night and normally goes up to 60% sometimes 70-80% during the day. I also run a fan close to the orchid but not directly to it And I’m sure that sunburn is not the problem. It was doing great and healthy the past week. today I saw this yellow patch on its leaf. Is it a disease or something I should be worried about. What should I do? So it’s time to expect it to die?  I also have other 2 delenatii seedlings but they dont have these problems.


I have exactly this damage on my vietnamense, where I dropped something onto the crown; plant looked undamaged but as it grew out, there’s that brown business. Same thing on my old jungle rothschildianum. Frustrating but at least it’s not thrips!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 12, 2019)

Nontapatw said:


> View attachment 16938
> View attachment 16939
> 
> Yeah it does look like a bud sheath as I have read from somewhere that a new leaf with hair on the edge is the sign of flowering. However, I checked from above but there is nothing there, still.
> And very bad news today that I checked the other delenatii I have and it turned out that one of my delenatii has this white wound on its leaf. Looks like mealy bugs but it’s not. I sprayed them with organic insecticide already just in case. But What is it? Does it cause by the lower humidity at night?


I have to query the potting; the pot looks very large for such a small plant. Also, what’s your medium? Is that akadama or turface or something? Just on top? Or whole medium? Or are you growing in LECA? Thank you.


----------



## Nontapatw (Nov 12, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I have to query the potting; the pot looks very large for such a small plant. Also, what’s your medium? Is that akadama or turface or something? Just on top? Or whole medium? Or are you growing in LECA? Thank you.


Yes on top is the leca, the smallest one. I use 3 different size of leca, 2 size of pumice as well as some chunky bark. I layer the bigger ones on the bottom and then go the smaller ones on top. I water them once every other day. They seem to like it so far except these leave damage. I pot them in 5 inch pot as I think the plants will grow to fit them in the future and also I don’t want the media to dry out too fast. Actually, I don’t take care of these plants myself but I kinda ask my boyfriend to do it and make him take photos of them regularly for me.


----------

